# Hi, new here



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

hey i joined not too long ago too and am fairly new myself. Do you own a horse?


----------



## Frankie (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, yeah. I have two horses. Galaxy a 14.2hh dun mare and Bean, a 15.3hh aran x welsh mare.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey welcome, what sort of riding do you do? x


----------



## Frankie (Apr 16, 2007)

Bit of everything really. My main passion is showjumping but also keen on dressage,and cross country


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

So do you do any three day eventing? x


----------



## Frankie (Apr 16, 2007)

No. My horse that can jump's dressage isn't really strong enough for that! And the horse with good flat work isn't quite so bold xc! So tend to do all the areas seperatly.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, same, but im not so good with dressage myself anyways! lol x


----------



## Frankie (Apr 16, 2007)

where abouts in the Uk are you from?


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

east anglia, and yourself? x


----------



## Frankie (Apr 16, 2007)

North Wales


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

wow it seems you are very dedicated and probably know alot. I love showjumping i think its awesome but i have never been able to do it myself. I have ridden over a few jumps but i don't ride english so i can't do show jumping sadly. Especially since we don't own a english saddle at our barn at all.  I plan on getting lessons somewhere though and possibly borrowing an english saddle from someone for practice at home but i would only be able to practice posting in gates on Junior not jumping.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome!  

We'd love to see some pictures if you have some. :wink:


----------

